
Harry Marks on Engadget’s coverage of the HP iMac - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2012/09/10/elephant
======
talmand
Can we get past this everybody copies Apple meme please? These days every
computer that happens to be an all-in-one looks like an all-in-one, including
iMacs.

Or are we just talking about that keyboard and trackpad? Because in the
Engadget page he's complaining about the trackpad is described as "Magic
Trackpad-style".

